# pcmcia ...ics and client manager

## rommel

i have a machine that is running win2k and an orinoco wireless pcmcia card with a tx inst host adapter....i was messing around and i can modprobe all the hardware and get it working i think ok but was wondering if its possible to enable ics and what or rather how to get onto my network....now i use a client manager from agere/orinoco ...if i dont have this how do i set the network...my isp is dakotainet.net and the network for the wireless is Packers....sorry if these are stupid questions but i am not sure where to start with this.

----------

## delta407

Moving to Laptops forum.

----------

## rommel

are these just incredibly stupid questions so no one is attempting to respond...or you guys just arent sure..lol

----------

## delta407

Maybe posting a clear, concise, and properly formatted question would help.

cuz see if i talk like this then noone wil listun to me..that would be bad...i want help so i want peepul to listun...yeah...i dont believe in punctuation capitalization or line breaks either...PLZ HLP!!!!!

See How To Ask Questions The Smart Way. I highly recommend this document for anyone wanting to post in this forum.

----------

## rommel

ok

I have a gateway that uses a wireless pcmcia card with a pci host adapter along with an ethernet card that connects to a 5 port 10/100 base switch.

Right now it has windows 2k with ics enabled. It runs Orinoco's Client Manager software and the Net Work name is Packers. 

I can modprobe the hardware using the howto from this page and get it to work, i am pretty sure anyway. 

My question was how does ics in linux work and to what rc script or configuration file would the Net Work name be added so that i can logon to the access point of my ISP?

Does this make sense to anyone?

----------

## xming

emerge wireless-tools

RTM http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html

basically you need

iwconfig <interface> essid <network name> enc <your enc key>

xming

----------

## rommel

thanks xming

----------

